# SChwinn 1967 Fastbac Ramshorn. Good buy?



## kratekid63 (Dec 31, 2014)

Needs Tlc some parts here and there including seat and shifter but overall in great shape to start a small project off with. paid 285 with shipping included. was it a good buy or no? what do you guyys think?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 31, 2014)

I would say you paid a fair price given its condition since its missing the shifter & overload tube, , rat trap pedals , fenders and the correct tires , seat and sissybar.


----------



## kratekid63 (Dec 31, 2014)

mcmfw2 said:


> I would say you paid a fair price given its condition since its missing the shifter & overload tube, , rat trap pedals , fenders and the correct tires , seat and sissybar.




honestly, what would you have paid?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good price, if the bars are in good shape. Those bars go for a ton of money by themselves!


----------



## Duck (Jan 1, 2015)

Personally, the shipping would have killed the deal for me, but everyone's different in that regard. You own it, enjoy it.


----------



## kratekid63 (Jan 1, 2015)

That was the price with the shipping included


----------



## thatonejohn (Jan 1, 2015)

Is this the one for sale on eBay?  Odd to be inquiring if what you paid is a good price and to have it listed with a buy it now on eBay at the same time


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2015)

thatonejohn said:


> Is this the one for sale on eBay?  Odd to be inquiring if what you paid is a good price and to have it listed with a buy it now on eBay at the same time




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sch...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339b31850c

Same bike but the seller is in WYO and the kratekid said he was in New York. Odd to say the least. Edit, his area code is New York. 
*631 is the area code and new york. what is your email*

Listed twice, same bike?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/67-Schwinn-...082?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339b26e31a


----------



## invesions (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw this one for sale as well and think it's fair.  With some cleaning, tuning, and few parts it will go a long way. I've always loved the ram horn handle bars!


----------



## randallace (Jan 1, 2015)

Was the intention behind your thread here to drive attention to the auction ? Are you just trying to flip the bike for profit ? If so why not just say so ? Or , if you wanted a  honest opinion as to value , so you could sell it on ebay , why not just say so ? There's not much that gets past these guys here , you had to figure someone would see your auction


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Beware*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...inn-for-sale-all-original&p=411773#post411773


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where I live $300 tops.... Just do the math.... If your looking to bring it back to original you would be spending in excess of $700 on parts and at the end of the day it wouldn't be a $900 bike given the condition of the paint.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 2, 2015)

scam,, it's not simply listed for sale on e-bay, but, this con artist is selling it in two different auctions:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/groe_wayn/m..._DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

zero feedback, double listings ,, guarantied scam.


----------

